# Veto tpxl



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Anyone have one? 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

https://www.vetopropac.com/product/tp-xl-extra-large-tool-pouch/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

No but I may need to get one!

I have the TP 3 and TP 4 and love them.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't have one, but I have other Vetos... I like the concession to the tendency to only want to work out of one side of a toolbag. Glad it doesn't have the a super deep bottom, it's always seemed silly considering I'd never set my bag down in 2" of water, just wet surfaces. Doesn't seem too big, would be a great size for maintenance work.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

i need to replace the bag i have zip screwed to the back door on the van as the bottoms of the pockets have worn out over the years. This looks like it might work.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This looks like an improvement on the CLC 1509. 










The 1509 is not bad but the back pockets are so deep you can't get to the tools, you can lose a 4" shaft screwdriver in there. The zip top is great to keep your junk from spilling. It's nice to work out of a pouch man purse style if you're doing service work and not stopping in any place long, but you can hang it on a nail if you're going to be there a while. 

I won't miss the hammer loop but IMO it really needs a tape measure clip on the front, not for the tape measure but for the impact driver. I myself would also like a cell phone sized pouch I can get to from the outside.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

splatz said:


> This looks like an improvement on the CLC 1509.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this clc and it's a good bag. I like the back zippered pocket for storing my drill. One problem though is you can't put long screwdrivers in the back row, the pouch won't zip shut. It also gets pretty crowded fast even for small service calls. 

I'm curious to see if the tpxl has a place to hold a m12 screwgun without blocking other pockets. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

This one is supposed to cost more than an MC somehow?

I have several Veto and am not really in love with any of them and this seems like another from a similar design idea but is priced even more crazy to me than the others!

I like the CLC a lot better I think despite its drawbacks and for 1/4 the price too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> This looks like an improvement on the CLC 1509.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had used that bag for a while but when I wanted to close it fullsized linemans and a few other items made it supre hard to get closed/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TPXL $144.99 is the price, a bit steep for a pouch.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> TPXL $144.99 is the price, a bit steep for a pouch.


It’s supposed to be a hybrid in between a pouch and a bag. But then again all their stuff is overpriced and that’s coming from someone who has two bags and two pouches with a third in the mail as we speak. 




OP I think it’s preorder only for that bag? Won’t ship until the 15th I believe


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smid said:


> It’s supposed to be a hybrid in between a pouch and a bag. But then again all their stuff is overpriced and that’s coming from someone who has two bags and two pouches with a third in the mail as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an LC, XL, MB4, TP3, and TP4.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Smid said:


> It’s supposed to be a hybrid in between a pouch and a bag. But then again all their stuff is overpriced and that’s coming from someone who has two bags and two pouches with a third in the mail as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I saw August 31.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have an LC, XL, MB4, TP3, and TP4.


So you definitely know lol. I have a tech pack couple mb’s and the dr-XL. Just got the tech pac mc and mp1 on offer up for a deal, we’ll see about those


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smid said:


> So you definitely know lol. I have a tech pack couple mb’s and the dr-XL. Just got the tech pac mc and mp1 on offer up for a deal, we’ll see about those


I'm kind of OCD with things and love the organization. 

I have a bunch of different bags I keep set up for specific tasks from when I was working fulltime. Now I'm just doing service calls and small installs and use just the VETO stuff..


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

I have several myself and am almost thrilled with each of them.
It drives me crazy though that the pockets are just not right for the kinds of things that I want to cram in there entirely and though the pouch looks promising it also seems even crazy more pricey than usual for them for what it is?

On the other hand wouldn't you think the idea of selling the stuff might motivate them to provide many more decent pics of the bags than they do so we can actually build the dream more fully while deciding to buy!?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AVService said:


> I have several myself and am almost thrilled with each of them.
> It drives me crazy though that the pockets are just not right for the kinds of things that I want to cram in there entirely and though the pouch looks promising it also seems even crazy more pricey than usual for them for what it is?
> 
> On the other hand wouldn't you think the idea of selling the stuff might motivate them to provide many more decent pics of the bags than they do so we can actually build the dream more fully while deciding to buy!?


What kind of stuff are you carrying that doesn't fit right?


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What kind of stuff are you carrying that doesn't fit right?


Well pretty much the exact load that fit into the last perfect bag that I had except that like all others it self destructed I guess.
The best feature of the Veto is the toughness and build quality I think but there is little space for things that take up space at the same time.

I carry a Fluke 117,small Fish Tape,Rhino Labeler,Charger for 12v Milwaukee,A set of Paddle Bits and other random parts and supplies if I can along with all of the the ordinary hand tools and crimpers that I need all the time for Low Voltage work and would like to ideally go in with a single bag that I can actually carry whether running service or install in a perfect world.

I have found bags that are great for that but they never last either.

I think I need to get one of the Cargo bags probably so that I can throw things in there that will not fit into the tool loops in the tool bags.

I have a soft sided Plano bag that has 4-3600 series Plano boxes inside with screws and connectors and parts and it is not not too bad going in with a Tech-LC and the Plano many times but then I ALWAYS need to go back for more since the last bag died too it seems.

I used to be able to carry the charger and fish and bits and really everything for a quick job in the last bag but again,they all DIE!

I thought the Drill Bag would be great for me but I can not figure out a decent way to load and carry it and I can't stand having a lot of tools on the outside of the bag usually and I like the OT-MC some but always have bad luck with an open top bag launching inside the truck and everything falling out and had sworn off those a while back too.

I am looking at another company that makes an interesting bag much like the Veto but with more free space inside but it looks way too honking huge really and is British to boot,so I am hesitant there.

It is the Velocity Rogue 6 and it might just be "The One" too?:biggrin:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

AVService said:


> Well pretty much the exact load that fit into the last perfect bag that I had except that like all others it self destructed I guess.
> 
> The best feature of the Veto is the toughness and build quality I think but there is little space for things that take up space at the same time.
> 
> ...


I've scene that bag on you tube. I like the fact that it has an center opening like the clc bags. I don't like the office side of it though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

I agree,the entire back area is just odd to me though it can also clearly hold a lot of different things not really provided for in most of the Vetos too.

I think the Veto Backpacks come the closest for me with holding the whole range of things that I want them to but then they are so huge and heavy too that I find that I choose to carry the smallest Vetos instead most of the time in the end anyway if I can be useful with them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AVService said:


> Well pretty much the exact load that fit into the last perfect bag that I had except that like all others it self destructed I guess.
> The best feature of the Veto is the toughness and build quality I think but there is little space for things that take up space at the same time.
> 
> I carry a Fluke 117,small Fish Tape,Rhino Labeler,Charger for 12v Milwaukee,A set of Paddle Bits and other random parts and supplies if I can along with all of the the ordinary hand tools and crimpers that I need all the time for Low Voltage work and would like to ideally go in with a single bag that I can actually carry whether running service or install in a perfect world.
> ...



Ever look at a ToolPak 4 panel? It would have no problem with the fish tape inside and the two outer pockets can handle the charger and meter easily.

I've always used a medium Klein cargo bag for bulky stuff I don't use too often. 

Toolpak:



























Klein 5102-16:










Drill/impact bag:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AVService said:


> I agree,the entire back area is just odd to me though it can also clearly hold a lot of different things not really provided for in most of the Vetos too.
> 
> I think the Veto Backpacks come the closest for me with holding the whole range of things that I want them to but then *they are so huge and heavy too* that I find that I choose to carry the smallest Vetos instead most of the time in the end anyway if I can be useful with them.


Exactly why I never wanted a Veto backpack, I can't imagine going up some of the roof ladders through a drop ceiling grid or with a tight cage with one of those on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> I've scene that bag on you tube. I like the fact that it has an center opening like the clc bags. I don't like the office side of it though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Forget anything about that bag it's @50# loaded.

Nothing like carrying a small bag of concrete around from task to task. Sound slike weekly chiropractic visits.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

AVService said:


> I agree,the entire back area is just odd to me though it can also clearly hold a lot of different things not really provided for in most of the Vetos too.
> 
> I think the Veto Backpacks come the closest for me with holding the whole range of things that I want them to but then they are so huge and heavy too that I find that I choose to carry the smallest Vetos instead most of the time in the end anyway if I can be useful with them.


There's the veto pro pack that's compact. I believe it's mc-Lt?.

For me it would be nice to have a place where i can check all the options out. That's not the case so i have to look on line. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

